# Guess who's back to say hi



## CraftyZA (11/11/15)

Hope you folk are doing well.
I'm still blaming work and hectic learning curves keeping me offline. Getting better now, now that I've wormed myself into a new area that I know very well. I see the vaping scene has changed drastically since I was heavily involved.
So what is the latest gossip around here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/15)

The latest gossip is I heard you are coming to the Vape Meet later this month!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/15)

Welcome crafty!
Great to hear from you again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/11/15)

Woohoo!!!!! Welcome back bud @CraftyZA nice to see you're in the land of the living again 

And I agree with mr @Rob Fisher would be great to see you there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/15)

I will try my best to make it. We're working some weekends, but they offer some flexibility around that. Depends on which print we on, and how we look with meeting the deadline for that sprint. 
Have not been to one of those in a while! So I'm rather keen on going. 
@Rob Fisher Are planning on being there? Almost sounds like it


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/15)

CraftyZA said:


> I will try my best to make it. We're working some weekends, but they offer some flexibility around that. Depends on which print we on, and how we look with meeting the deadline for that sprint.
> Have not been to one of those in a while! So I'm rather keen on going.
> @Rob Fisher Are planning on being there? Almost sounds like it



Sure am! Hotel booked! I missed on Vape Meet while in the US and don't plan to miss another one.


----------



## stevie g (13/11/15)

When is the next vape meet and where?.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/15)

Sprint said:


> When is the next vape meet and where?.



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/


----------



## Silver (13/11/15)

@CraftyZA and @Sprint 

All the info is on the thread that @Rob Fisher posted.
Just RSVP using the blue button on the first post in that thread...

Hoping you guys can make it - will be a great day indeed!


----------



## BumbleBee (13/11/15)

Welcome back @CraftyZA


----------

